# OB/GYN Appointment



## ashmamma84 (Jun 5, 2007)

It's that (dreaded) time of year for me. I have to make an appointment just to make sure my vajayjay is nice and healthy; though, I am not looking forward to it. The cold speculum, the stirrups...ugh. 

Don't really have a point to this post...just sayin'.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I believe men should have to go through it just once.....LOL Letting everybody have a good look while trying to stay modest!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 5, 2007)

I had mine two weeks ago.

Whomever designed paper gowns needs to die. Wearing one of those is a joke. It began ripping off of me immediately, and even with a "cover"--another piece of white soft paper--I was pretty much completely naked.

But, whatever, I'm still glad I had the ladyparts checked.

Just prefer to do it wrapped in velvet and eating grapes, instead of naked and wrapped in pieces of disintegrating paper.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree... the exam isn't the most pleasant experience, but if you look at the big picture... it's only about 10 minutes. And what's 10 minutes, compared to being treated for cervical cancer? Same thing with a mammogram. They're a pain, literally, but it's only 10-15 minutes. I'd rather have that exam, then have to go thru chemo and radiation treatments for breast cancer - like my mother did. She had breast cancer 32 years ago. She had her left breast removed, along with the lymphnodes in her arm.

Last year, it returned. 31 YEARS LATER! They removed the lump, and when they tested it, it was the EXACT same tissue as 31 years earlier. How can that stay dormant in her body for 31 years?? Luckily, 31 years later, the treatment is considered "hormone receptive", so she is receiving hormone therapy. 

Soooo, when you look at that, those two exams.... don't seem all that bad!

BTW: my doc has a heated tray for the speculum. :bow:


----------



## jamie (Jun 6, 2007)

I haven't been to a "girlie doctor" in about ten years and just called to make my appointment for a visit today. I figure that I am definitely at an age when I should start caring about htose kinds of things. The fear of someone being down there is worse than the fear of what they are going to find.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 6, 2007)

missaf said:


> Please please please don't skip years between appointments, even if you're monogomous, or even just a toy-lover. There is so much that can go wrong these days if you allow time to pass between visits.



I agree - I know there is absolutely no chance I'd be pregnant (resident lesbian, here), but I know that cervical cancer is no punk, so I go, even if I'm uncomfortable for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 6, 2007)

Jamie, I'm so glad you're going. :wubu: Hopefully it won't be as bad as you fear it'll be. *fingers, toes and eyes crossed*


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> I haven't been to a "girlie doctor" in about ten years and just called to make my appointment for a visit today. I figure that I am definitely at an age when I should start caring about htose kinds of things. The fear of someone being down there is worse than the fear of what they are going to find.



OMG...Jamie. Don't do that. I skipped one year...just one, and was diagnosed with cervical cancer. It is extremely important to have your yearly woman's health exam, especially if breast cancer, cervical, ovarian, or uterine cancer runs in your family.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> I haven't been to a "girlie doctor" in about ten years and just called to make my appointment for a visit today. I figure that I am definitely at an age when I should start caring about htose kinds of things. The fear of someone being down there is worse than the fear of what they are going to find.



Please, please go - when it's over and they've found you're in tip-top shape, you'll be SO glad you did, and you'll realize it wasn't nearly as awful as you thought/remembered. And, on the off-chance that something IS found - you've given yourself a head start on treating it. 

I hate to take it to this level, but please promise you'll keep that appointment. 

Don't make me get the pics of kitties with big sad eyes. Cuz I'll _TOTALLY _do it.


----------



## Friday (Jun 6, 2007)

It's always as awful as I remembered if not worse.  But I'm following Jamie's lead and making that Yuck Dr appt too.


----------



## jamie (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with you all that it has been silly to put it off so long...I shouldn't be such a prude with the big hang-ups about that sort of thing but I have been..and seeing ashmamma's thread this morning kind of reminded me and motivated me to get off my duff and actually call. Yay Friday..glad you are going too..we can compare noted... 

I am definitely going to go and get back on that maintenance routine.


----------



## lemmink (Jun 7, 2007)

Yerk. I just made an appointment myself. Hm, it's been three years, from memory--oops. :/ I guess after we all get "done" we can come back and chat about our fun experiences. 

I hate that there's a law here that male doctors have to do it with a nurse looking on. (Or in the doorway.) I have a male doctor!! I don't want some nurse checkin' things out while I'm getting stuff put up me, seriously!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't think anyone actually looks forward to any of these types of embarrassing and physically uncomfortable exams. My thinking personally is that I'm an adult and sometimes adults just have to do things we don't want to do [like pay taxes or go to work or not binge drink].

In my case, both of my parents had cancer. My mom is a 25 year survivor of breast cancer. My dad passed away from his cancer. He could've been okay had he just gotten tested earlier before it metastisized. The docs estimate he had his primary tumor for years.

For the sake of the people who love me, I will endure these tests, just so I don't have to leave someone behind when I could've just sucked it up and gotten early treatment.


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2007)

What age are you supposed to start going for these type things? I've never had so much as a letter, ever.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 7, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> What age are you supposed to start going for these type things? I've never had so much as a letter, ever.



I believe it's starting when you're first sexually active or at age 18 for those who aren't.


----------



## Emma (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm weird, guess they forgot about me. Then again I don't think I know anyone else whos gone thats my age. Maybe it's different in the US.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 7, 2007)

It's good ta go! I've had to go in recent years and...it's better when you go.

The other thing? I take great comfort in the fact that this is the most unshockable group of individuals to walk the earth. They've seen everything. For me it completely takes the edge off things in that so-weird-it's-normal way.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 7, 2007)

My Dr. sent out a letter last year maybe a year and a half ago now that he is retiring I'm really not looking forward to finding a new OB/Gyn but I must I need to get my check up. UGH


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2007)

EVERYone should go to an ob/gyn once they become sexually active, *or* by the age of 21 (ymmv) to establish baseline information. And... every year after that, if you're sexually active or not.

Keep in mind - by avoiding the exam, it doesn't mean you're NOT going to get diseases or conditions. It just means you might not find out in time to cure them.


----------



## Esme (Jun 7, 2007)

I made my appointment yesterday. 

And can I just say, having a doctor I don't dread going to see is SUCH a blessing!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 7, 2007)

With my recent move out to another state, I was dreading finding another gyn/oncology specialist in my area. However, I'm happy to say I've found the sweetest gyn/oncologist, who actually listened to what I have to say, instead of ignoring me. For the first time, I was very comfortable with the examination and not scared she was going to start in on my weight issues over my gyn issues.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I had mine two weeks ago.
> 
> Whomever designed paper gowns needs to die. Wearing one of those is a joke. It began ripping off of me immediately, and even with a "cover"--another piece of white soft paper--I was pretty much completely naked.
> 
> ...



PS: there are about 43,902 FAs who just downloaded this post to their harddrives.

On topic-- I haven't been to the GYN since, well...for a while. I just don't like it. And I'm terrible at preventative medicine. I know I really should go. But I'm pretty sure all my parts are still there.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> On topic-- I haven't been to the GYN since, well...for a while. I just don't like it. And I'm terrible at preventative medicine. I know I really should go. But I'm pretty sure all my parts are still there.



*GO*. *fists on hips*... Or I shall taunt you endlessly. 

With my avatar, only... *WALL SIZED*.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 7, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> *GO*. *fists on hips*... Or I shall taunt you endlessly.
> 
> With my avatar, only... *WALL SIZED*.



Yup and I'll be right behind Sam...staring you down until you give in.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 7, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> EVERYone should go to an ob/gyn once they become sexually active, *or* by the age of 21 (ymmv) to establish baseline information. And... every year after that, if you're sexually active or not.



i've gone to just a primary physician instead of an ob/gyn, but 2 separate times, 2 separate doctors, i've made an appointment to get my pap smear because, i too, had heard the 21 no matter what rule and figured i'd just have to suck it up, but both times the doctors told me if you haven't become sexually active, it doesn't need to be done. My latest doc said research has proven that nuns just don't get cervical cancer.

So, is there something different or more than just a pap smear that's done at an ob/gyn vs pcp? I really do want to take good care of myself, but i just can't imagine doing it if it's unnecessary


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, there are more kinds of famale cancer than just cervical that can occur in our girly bits. A good friend of mine had ovarian cancer when she was only 19 and she was a virgin. She is now a 40 year survivor.

A good OB/GYN will also be checking your breasts (and teaching you to check tham yourself) for lumps or other irregularities.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 8, 2007)

cnk2cav said:


> My latest doc said research has proven that nuns just don't get cervical cancer.
> So, is there something different or more than just a pap smear that's done at an ob/gyn vs pcp? I really do want to take good care of myself, but i just can't imagine doing it if it's unnecessary



I'm sorry, I consider what your dr said sexist and irresponsible. Yes, Go!


----------



## Friday (Jun 8, 2007)

> My latest doc said research has proven that nuns just don't get cervical cancer.



Since nuns have been known upon occasion to have sex and some women don't become nuns until after they've had sex, his point totally escapes me. If that was his rationale however for a virgin not having a pelvic exam his comments should be reported to an ethical conduct body (his employers at least, perhaps the AMA) so they can slap his stupid ass into next week.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 8, 2007)

cnk2cav said:


> i've gone to just a primary physician instead of an ob/gyn, but 2 separate times, 2 separate doctors, i've made an appointment to get my pap smear because, i too, had heard the 21 no matter what rule and figured i'd just have to suck it up, but both times the doctors told me if you haven't become sexually active, it doesn't need to be done. My latest doc said research has proven that nuns just don't get cervical cancer.
> 
> So, is there something different or more than just a pap smear that's done at an ob/gyn vs pcp? I really do want to take good care of myself, but i just can't imagine doing it if it's unnecessary


:huh: what a completely bizarre thing for a doctor to say. That's like.... never checking the back tires on your car because you only sit in the front seat :doh:. If cervical cancer were the _only _condition/illness/disease that women could get, I'd say you _may _have a valid argument... but, it ain't. Fact is, you have girly parts that need physical inspections just as much as the rest of your body. You are the caretaker of those parts - you either take care of them, or you don't. And really... why NOT go? It's 30 or so minutes out of your day that you give for your better health. 



liz (di-va) said:


> I'm sorry, I consider what your dr said sexist and irresponsible. Yes, Go!


It's.... staggering, ain't it?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2007)

cnk2cav said:


> i've gone to just a primary physician instead of an ob/gyn, but 2 separate times, 2 separate doctors, i've made an appointment to get my pap smear because, i too, had heard the 21 no matter what rule and figured i'd just have to suck it up, but both times the doctors told me if you haven't become sexually active, it doesn't need to be done. My latest doc said research has proven that nuns just don't get cervical cancer.



I really question your doctor's ethics. Telling someone they don't need a pap smear is dangerous. Yes, if you're not sexually active, you're probably at lower risk than someone who boinks five different guys ever year, but NO one has zero risk. Sure, HPV (certain strains of it) increases the risk of cancer, but your body can mutate cells all on its own and any woman can get cervical or uterine cancer. Cancer can happen for any reason -- not just HPV. Besides, it takes just minutes, is fairly cheap, and can save your LIFE. 



> So, is there something different or more than just a pap smear that's done at an ob/gyn vs pcp? I really do want to take good care of myself, but i just can't imagine doing it if it's unnecessary



As others have said, they do other things, yes. They palpate your uterus and ovaries, which could tell them if you have fibroids or other uterine tumors, cysts on your ovaries or other masses in your pelvis which can get quite big without you noticing much at all; often the symptoms of ovarian cancer are very subtle until the disease is quite advanced, which is why it has a high death rate. They also do a breast exam and/ or show YOU how to do a breast exam. They ask you about certain warning signs, that kind of thing. If you had PCOS (which isn't just a disease of infertility but a metabolic disease that can harm your health as well), they would probably be able to pick that up. If you had bladder problems, they could find that as well. 

So, given all that, I can't see why any responsible health care provider would tell a woman that she either didn't need yearly exams, or didn't need pap smears. There is no risk and every benefit in getting it done.

And by the way, your ob/gyn obviously missed this bit of research.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks all, now I too will be calling my ob/gyn in the very near future. I love this health forum 

oh right, and thanks for all the info


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 9, 2007)

I just had my yearly last week, and it was the quickest one ever. Part of that is because the dr. has finally quit kicking off the visit by asking me if I'm interested in WLS; the other part is I've finally learned to just chill and do the deal. The fly in the ointment this time around though is a bunch of cysts have showed up, along with anemia, so it's mammogram and ultrasound time. Hopefully it's nothing, but always good to check just in case. 

Yeah these exams are a pain (sometimes literally), and not at all graceful, but somehow I suspect cancer is way uglier. So don't skip out, girls. Get checked.

An irony I remembered upon reading Samantha's post about medical gowns: At my gyn's office, they have giganto gowns that totally wrap around me, yet they don't have a blood pressure cuff for supersize people, nor a scale that goes beyond 350. Imagine how much more successful we'd all be in our health care endeavors if these damn clinics had sufficient equipment to accommodate ALL their patients. On a similar note, however, I should mention that at my last visit to my primary care doc, I noticed they finally put 6 armless chairs in the waiting room. PROGRESS!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 9, 2007)

As fat women we have to be a bit more diligent in getting our exams and seeking the care we need. It is also very important to know your family history and tell your GYN everything that you know about said family medical history. Fortunately I have always a great GYN that treated me with respect and listened to what I told her. (Female GYNs seem a bit better at this than men, for whatever that is worth.) And after telling my GYN (when I was 40ish) that my Grandmother had ovarian cancer when she was 60, my GYN decided to add a GYN ultrasound to my yearly routine. 

Ultrasounds are a great tool for checking internal organs, especially on fat women with a lot of belly or tummy fat. When you have a lot of belly fat, it makes it harder to palpate the uterus and ovaries to determine if there are cysts and other concerns. The ultra sound is relatively easy to have done, and have minimal discomfort. It consists of a an exam (much like what you've seen a pregnant woman get) with the technician using the external exam tool with lots of "goop" on the belly area. She checks the kidneys, bladder, uterus and ovaries. After that, they use an internal probe (which looks like a metal wand) that is inserted in the vagina and moved around to take a look at the organs from an internal perspective. 

I was fortunate to have the yearly ultrasound, because a year and a half ago at my yearly GYN, some Ovarian cysts of questionable nature appeared. My regular GYN referred me to a GYN Oncologist who now sees me once a year and monitors the cysts. 

The cysts were what they call muddy, (not clear which would make them less suspicious) and were a cause for concern. The doctor not wanting to jump in and operate unnecessarily, gave me the CA-125 blood test, and another ultrasound in 3 months. Because the cysts did not grow at all, and the CA-125 blood test did was low and in a very normal range, my GYN has decided that we are just going to take a watch and see approach with my cysts. The GYN honestly believes that the cysts are benign and not anything to worry about, but I have an ultrasound and CA-125 blood test every three months to keep an eye on things. Any changes at all, and he would promptly put me in the hospital and take out the ovaries laproscopically. 

My point to all this was, that if you have a lot of belly fat which makes it difficult for your GYN to do a proper exam, you should ask about having a uterine ultrasound. They are an excellent tool and pretty easy to deal with, and can give you tremendous peace of mind.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> *GO*. *fists on hips*... Or I shall taunt you endlessly.
> 
> With my avatar, only... *WALL SIZED*.



Oh now that's just mean.

But you're right. I really really should. It's amazing how many necessary things slip through the cracks when you don't have insurance. But as soon as I have it, my uterus shall be visited.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 10, 2007)

Well you may be making an appointment but I need to find an OB. 
I have not had a Gynecological Exam yet and I'm 20 years old I'm still pretty young but I need to find a OB because my period is not regular they've always been irregular but I've only had 2 periods this year and I'm worrying am I going to be able to have any children with such a inconsistant Period such as mines


----------



## Friday (Jun 10, 2007)

Get thee to a Planned Parenthood or a women's clinic if PP isn't available, both of you. They both have sliding fee scales based on ability to pay.


----------

